# IBS or something more sinister



## shawn421 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello all, 
I'm new to this forum.

So here's my story, this all started back on January 20th or so I stated having a lower left sided pain for a week or so but it eventually went away then my stomach started grumbling non stop for about a week. I went to the doctors and they did a cat scan and said that I was constipated they prescribed miralex to help me flush all the poop away which I did. However the left sided pain came back after this and this time around it came with a burning sensation all over my stomach went back to a different doctor and he ran a test and said that I tested positive for mycoplasma which people usually get in the upper respiratory areas but sometimes people get it in the stomach as well. He also ran other test cbc sed rate etc even an ultrasound and everything came back clear.

So he gave me some antibiotics which seemed to clear out the infection but the lower left pain discomfort continued its like a 1 on a scale of 1to10 it's just annoying and bothersome. Went and saw a gi and I have a colonoscopy scheduled to see what else could be going on. The discomfort seems to be moving around some days it can be on the lower left side and other days it can be on the lower right side sometime I also feel a sharp shooting pain burning sensation that shoots down my thighs. I don't know what any of this mean this whole thing has been going on now for about 3 months now. Some days it goes away and other days it comes back it's not an intense pain it's more of an annoying discomfort than anything else.

I would love to hear any thoughts/comments/experiences/suggestions


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

I have those pains as well! It just stays there and never goes away like a constant low level pain. My pain can alternate sides and places anywhere in the general gut area and my doctor recently perscribed me neurontin which is a medication which controls the nerves in the digestive tract and makes them less receptive, and it builds over time to where I'm getting to the point where I almost never have them and I have had them for years! I hope this helps!


----------

